# I've Fallen & I Can't Get Up!



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Fallen? No ... more like thrown head first over the CC slope. The wonderful thing (are you listening, Al?) is that I have no earthly idea who did this to me or why. Today, though, I came home to a large-ish Swiss Post box that contained five vacuum sealed bags of delicious looking smokes. Return addy was definitely not a residence -- so no help there.

CC newbie that I am, I need the jungle's help in identifying these because there was no note, no packing slip, nothing but three bite-sized Toblerone bars. Can you guys take a peek at the pics and weigh in with what these might be?

To whomever did this: Thank you! I am both grateful & humbled. I will admit I more than curious about "who", but I assume if "you" want me to know, you'll be in touch.

*SCdH*









*RAMONE ALLONES*









*PUNCH*









*BOLI*









*SANCHO PANZA*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Not being the sender, I can only guess

*SCdH* - El Principe

*RAMONE ALLONES* - Small Club Corona (RASCC)

*PUNCH* - Petite Corona del Punch ??? (Not sure about this one)

*BOLI* Corona Extra

*SANCHO PANZA* Corona


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

It was me, Vinnie. I've just recently moved to Switzerland. Bomb me as you see fit! 

j/k

Man, you really pissed somebody off didn't you? They should've sent you a new credit card, you'll need a new one before long!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy :BS!!!

Nice hit indeed!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet F-in Hit whoever did it.

Enjoy those smokes vinny. They look great.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Man that slope is coming at you hard and fast. :tu



( That's what she said :r)


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

WOWZA!!


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

What a sweet hit. :chk


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

It was me, it was me.......:BS

Yeah right, I wish I had those in the humi myself:chk:chk

Great hit to whomever sent those:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice attack on a great guy....:r


btw vin....if u have a nice CS RG tool i think even you could of figured them out...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I LOVE Swiss Post!

Other than compliment the bomber on a GREAT hit all I'm going to say is, well deserved. Your comment to CS is clear with your involvement with the noobs, the MAW's that have seen you grant, the bombs you drop, your troop donations, your humor, etc., etc. We are fortunate you're here.

No laughing guy today.

Here's to you Vin,


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shaggy said:


> btw vin....if u have a nice CS RG tool i think *even you* could of figured them out...


WTF, Mike -- you have some sort of built up resentment against me today? Unfortunately, I do not yet have an RG tool, but I'm working on that.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Holy macaroni! Looks like something a fox would do....... :gn


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

An amazing hit that couldn't have been directed at a more deserving BOTL. You know this is what you get for doing what you do Vin - right?

Bravo to both the sender and the receiver.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Holy macaroni! Looks like something a fox would do....... :gn


I thought of that, but Fox isn't shy about including a note. And Shawn's got no real reason to hit me annonymously. Whoever it is, I will always be grateful and try to carry this spirit of generosity forward.

I have a good friend who tells me to practice humility by doing something for someone without ANYONE *ever* knowing about it. That keeps the focus squarely on the receipient of the gift rather than the giver. Me ... I'm not so good at that. Perhaps whoever sent this package is. This place never ceases to amaze me. I've met only a handful of guys on here personally, but I count so many more as friends.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I thought of that, but Fox isn't shy about including a note. And Shawn's got no real reason to hit me annonymously. Whoever it is, I will always be grateful and try to carry this spirit of generosity forward.
> 
> I have a good friend who tells me to practice humility *by doing something for someone without ANYONE ever knowing about it*. That keeps the focus squarely on the receipient of the gift rather than the giver. Me ... I'm not so good at that. Perhaps whoever sent this package is. This place never ceases to amaze me. I've met only a handful of guys on here personally, but I count so many more as friends.


This is a method that is hard to practice. But, I can see where it would be fun to just drive that person nuts wondering who could have done it, forever.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Well if you won't...I will AL!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there a new 'Young Ape' out there or is this the work of a 'Wise Ape'?

Either way, well done John Doe! Enjoy them, Vin! You deserve it.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW what an awesome hit, very deserving :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I would love to lay claim to this. But it wasn't my play. What it is though amazing and deserved. Can't help with the cigars though Vin I am on my bberry out of tow at a family wedding and the all look like cigarellos on here.

Can't wait to get back to Calg and my comp to get a full look at this carnage.

Couldn't have happened to a better Gorilla 

Yer still on the list Vin


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Get to smokin, Vin-Bob!!! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> I've met only a handful of guys on here personally.


We will have to change that Vin, I am up for a herf when I come to the eastcoast next spring. SmokeyNL and I are thinking of an east coast tour, herfing all the way from Mass down to Florida


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> We will have to change that Vin, I am up for a herf when I come to the eastcoast next spring. SmokeyNL and I are thinking of an east coast tour, herfing all the way from Mass down to Florida


And Vegas :ss


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Virginia is on the East Coast, so your making a stop right?:tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Not being the sender, I can only guess
> 
> *SCdH* - El Principe
> 
> ...


:2 I think its a punch punch, due to the length and the RE on the band

Nice hit mr anonymous 

Enjoy Vin

James


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

leasingthisspace said:


> Virginia is on the East Coast, so your making a stop right?:tu


Yes, herfing with Kev, Volt, you and all the other botl's in VA


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> WTF, Mike -- you have some sort of built up resentment against me today? Unfortunately, I do not yet have an RG tool, but I'm working on that.


I got a few extras for ya Vinny..Nice hit :tu..


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Allright I give.

While it seems all gracious and noble anonymity is clearly not my thing.

I have read several threads/posts that say the true nature of a bomb is to just drop it on the deserving party with no notice or note included. That it is fully about the recipient not the sender, and that it is grandstanding and showboating to do otherwise.

I think that I need to stop usong other peoples opinions or thoughts guide my motions. 

So guess what Vin, it was me, I am the Dark Side bomber. I had heard you where experimenting with the dark side and wanted to do a little something for you and all you contribute on here and for just being a genuine great human being.

Ney sayers be damned, I am proud to have bombed you and I am very clear on my intentions so that will have to suffice.

I will cklarify the years when I get back to my comp in Calgary.

Smoke them in good health my friend.

SilverFox

Much respect,

Shawn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Allright I give.
> 
> While it seems all gracious and noble anonymity is clearly not my thing.
> 
> ...


HAH!.......................I knew it was you, you dirty knuckle-draggin', banana-eatin', cc bombing gorilla. HAH!

Way to roll Shawn. Very, very nice bomb. :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Shawn softens up, and even brings a tear to my eye......


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow the dark side looks delicious


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Shoulda known it was the Fox. 
Pie would never make it from Canada. I suppose cigars are an acceptable compromise.
We're going to need a ruling on that. Where's Al?

Nice hit, Shawn. :tu
Enjoy, Vin!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> So guess what Vin, it was me, I am the Dark Side bomber.


You made all blush and sh!t

_e-mail sent_


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great hit on Vin there Shawn!! I love it! Enjoy those smokes buddy.....


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr



HOLY :BS


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I know for a fact that Shawn put a lot of thought into what to bomb Vin with to show his appreciation for what Vin does around here. Many a night in side chat this was discussed. Since Vin was "Peering over the CC Edge" Fox figured he would just give him a boot in the a$$ to help him along.

Great hit Shawn, as always.

Your intentions will never be second guessed by true BOTL here.

You're a stand up guy.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Anybody second guessing Shawn needs to come see me ... personally.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SilverFox said:


> Allright I give.
> 
> While it seems all gracious and noble anonymity is clearly not my thing.
> 
> ...


Well played, Shawn.

For my :2, identifying yourself with a note and acknowledging the same in the thread is no biggie. Sometimes, folks get out of hand with the "look at me. look what I sent." type of attention whoring. And do we really need to know how much a package weighs? You have not demonstrated any of this. You are a stand up gorilla and your generosity to your fellow primates is well known.

By the way - which vitola are the Punch?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

AsetOne said:


> :2 I think its a punch punch, due to the length and the RE on the band
> 
> Nice hit mr anonymous
> 
> ...


Definitely not a Punch Punch.
PP are 5 5/8. Those in the picture appear to be 5 1/8


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think those are Punch Corona's


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ir13 said:


> I think those are Punch Corona's


Definitely not Punch Coronas.
Punch Coronas are 5 5/8. Those in the picture appear to be 5 1/8


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

PUNCH ROYAL SELECTION No.12

OR

PETIT CORONA PUNCH

??​


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great Hit Shawn !!! 
Vin fine smoking ahead of you !!!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Vin,

According to the invoice these are the years, I trust this vendor so I don't see any reason to think that they are incorrect

*BOLIVAR CORONAS EXTRA March 2007
**PETIT CORONAS PUNCH October 2007
**SANCHO PANZA CORONAS July 2001
**SAN CRISTOBAL El Principe October 2007
**RAMON ALLONES SMALL CLUB CORONAS February 2006*


I hope you enjoy them


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Hey Vin,
> 
> According to the invoice these are the years, I trust this vendor so I don't see any reason to think that they are incorrect
> 
> ...


:r:mn:mn:r


----------

